# COSMIC DROPZ - JUICE REVIEWS



## Hooked (12/9/21)

​*COSMIC DROPZ/FLPN DESSERT - CAPPUCCINO
(LOCAL)*

*Flavour Description: *
“Perfectly steamed cup of cappuccino”

*VG/PG:* Unstated
*Nic:* 2mg

*My comments: *
It is indeed a perfect cappuccino and it reminds me of the cappuccino at my favourite coffee bar. The coffee is a light-roast, with just a touch of sweetness. 

It’s an easy ADV, although not strong enough as a wake-‘n-vape.

It's a pity that only a 2mg was available, as I would have preferred a 5mg (an option which is stated on the bottle).

*Would I buy this juice again:* Certainly!

Mod: Eleaf iJust3
Coil: Smok 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #199*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

